# Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern



## silent_freak (27. September 2012)

*Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*

*Eine echt „coole“ Sache*​ *-*​ *[FONT=&quot]Test der BitFenix Recon Lüftersteuerung und zwei Lüftern der „Spectre-Serie“

[/FONT]*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Inhaltsverzeichnis
Das Testgerät
Unboxing
Zahlen, Daten, Fakten!
Der erste Eindruck
Die Praxis
Der Dauerbetrieb
Die Lüfter
Fazit



 Die meisten werden sich jetzt vielleicht denken: Schon wieder so ein Review über eine Lüftersteuerung, was will ich damit? Kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen – Spannung hoch, Lüfter laut, Spannung runter, Lüfter leise…..doch weit gefehlt! An der BitFenix Recon kann man sehr gut erkennen, dass es auf die Umsetzung des Ganzen ankommt. Dies durfte ich während eines Lesertests „am eigenen Ohr“ ausprobieren und war erstaunt wie ideenreich dieser kleine Einschub für den 5,25“ Schacht umgesetzt ist.


  Dazu werde ich im gleichen Atemzug zwei „Spectre-Lüfter“ des gleichen Herstellers testen; vertreten in den Versionen mit 200 und 230mm.


  Möglich wurde dieser Test erst durch PCGH und BitFenix, vielen Dank noch einmal für die Testsamples; es war wirklich sehr schön zu sehen wie innovativ man doch an das Thema „Lüftersteuerung“ herangehen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Testgerät*

  Nur zur Info: In meinem Test wird man weniger die klassische „1.000-Euro-Gaming-Waffe“ finden; ich habe zwar auch mit verschiedenen Grafikkarten wie der GTX275 und dem Quadcore Q9550 getestet (aus Gründen der relativ hohen Wärmeentwicklung), jedoch galt mein Hauptaugenmerk einem ganz speziellen Testobjekt: Meinem Homeserver.


  Homeserver? Wie? Was will der mit einer Lüftersteuerung in einem Netzwerkspeicher?
  Nun, die Recon ist kein gewöhnlicher Fancontroller, denn sie besitzt einige Sonderfunktionen, die sie für diese Aufgabe prädestiniert.


Doch lasst uns die drei Schmuckstücke doch erst Mal auspacken.


  Zuerst nahm ich den 230er Spectre aus der Verpackung und war begeistert: Ein richtig fester, stabiler Rahmen. Dieser besteht zwar aus Kunststoff, doch dieser ist sehr hochwertig und wirkt sehr edel. Der Lieferumfang ist nicht besonders groß; es werden lediglich Schrauben dazu geliefert. Hier hätte ich mir persönlich Entkoppler gewünscht, da gerade günstige Gehäuse aufgrund des dünnen Blechs ohne diese kleinen Helfer oft zu Schwingungen neigen.

*Gute Verarbeitung, doch kleine Schwächen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Als ich danach den 200er Ventilator aus der Verpackung zog, machte sich ehrlich gesagt ein wenig Frust breit. Obwohl der Lüfter derselben Baureihe entspringt, besitzt er ein ganz anderes Chassis. Im Gegensatz zu seinem größeren Bruder wirkt dieser bei Weitem nicht so hochwertig. Das Plastik fühlt sich zwar auch stabil an, verwindet sich jedoch gerade bei diesem großen Lüfter sehr leicht sobald man versuch ihn hin- und herzubiegen. Jedoch gibt es aus dieser Sicht keinen Grund zur Sorge: Die Nabe ist auf der Rückseite an acht Streben mit dem Rahmen verbunden, somit sollte nichts passieren. 
  Ohnehin ist dies hier alles Jammern auf hohem Niveau, wie gewohnt ist die Verarbeitung top;  es gibt ansonsten nichts auszusetzen. Mich hat nur die Tatsache der unterschiedlichen Chassis ein wenig irritiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Unboxing-Time!*

Okay, doch nun zum eigentlichen Highlight: Die Recon. Zugegeben, ich war leicht überfordert; denn sobald man das Päckchen öffnet, springt einem ein zunächst sehr kompakt verpackter Strang an Kabeln entgegen, welcher sich nach dem entledigen der Kabelbinder als wahrhaftiger Kabelsalat entpuppt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Doch genau aus diesem Umstand macht die Recon eine Tugend, da sie komplett modular aufgebaut ist. Alle Kabel, welche man nicht benötigt, können auch abgenommen werden. Das erleichtert das Kabelmanagement im Case enorm.

*Der Lieferumfang: nicht die Welt, aber an alles Wichtige wurde gedacht!

*   Des Weiteren finden man im Lieferumfang noch Klebestreifen für die Temperaturfühler sowie zwei Temperatursensoren zum Ersatz, falls doch mal einer den Geist aufgibt. Die neben dem Montagezubehör noch beigelegte Gebrauchsanweisung ist leider nur auf Englisch, dank der Bebilderung aber für jedermann verständlich.


*Zahlen, Daten Fakten!*


Nun aber einmal zu den technischen Daten der drei Produkte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Der erste Eindruck*

  Da ich vorhin ziemlich detailliert auf die Lüfter eingegangen bin, möchte ich die zugehörige Steuerung natürlich nicht vernachlässigen.

  Wie schon vorhin erwähnt ist die Recon komplett modular aufgebaut. Es sind Temperaturfühler und ein Molex-Connector in Passthrogh-Bauweise für den Strom sowie eine USB-Verbindung zur Regelung per Software angebracht. Die Lüfterkabel, genauer gesagt die Buchsen, sind in 4-poligem Design gehalten, welches das Installieren von 3- und 4-Pin-Lüftern erlaubt. Zudem sind sie ziemlich lang, was wiederum das Verlegen im Gehäuse erleichtert.

  Die von BitFenix „SofTouch“ getaufte Oberfläche sieht super aus, fühlt sich sehr wertig an und überzeugt mit geringer Kratzempfindlichkeit, was bei gummierten Oberflächen anderer Hersteller oft ein Problem ist. Der Touchscreen, das eigentliche Highlight, ist sauber im Rahmen eingefasst, alles macht einen soliden Eindruck.


*Die Praxis*

Doch genug der langen Worte…Zeit zum Einbau!

  Um gleich einmal die Features auszuprobieren, welche die Recon von anderen Herstellern unterscheidet, habe ich mich entschlossen sie in meinem Homeserver einzubauen, was uns wieder zu anfangs gestellter Frage führt. Warum in einen Netzwerkspeicher?

  Okay, lasst mich das kurz erklären: Mein Homeserver besteht aus einem Intel Celeron G530, 4GB RAM und besitzt 3 TB Speicher, einer TV-Karte und sitzt (wie passend  ) in einem Gehäuse von Bitfenix (Prodigy). Übrigens: Wenn Ihr wollt, kann ich das auch gerne mal reviewen 

  An meinem Server hängt kein Bildschirm, ich warte alles von der Ferne aus und bin oft unterwegs. Somit habe ich keinen Einfluss und vor allem keine Einsicht darauf, wie es um die Temperaturen sowie die Lüfter im Allgemeinen bestellt ist.

*Die Recon als Lebensretter*

  Lassen wir beispielsweise einmal den „Worst Case“ eintreten. Mein Server steht ziemlich abgeschlossen, damit er nicht lärmt, in einem vergleichsweise kleinen Raum. Um die Lautstärke weiter zu reduzieren, sind alle Lüfter sowieso schon auf relativ niedriger Drehzahl. Nehmen wir an, es löst sich ein Kabel und blockiert einen der Ventilatoren, oder noch schlimmer, ein Lüfter gibt komplett den Geist auf. Die Temperaturen steigen – gerade wegen der vielen Festplatten in einem kleinen Gehäuse stark und rapide an. Für die Lebensdauer nun wirklich nicht das Beste.

  Hier kommt BitFenix mit einer cleveren Idee. Warum nicht die Lüfter über eine Software, letztendlich sogar über das Netzwerk fernsteuerbar machen?

  Erst war ich skeptisch, jedoch ist die Umsetzung mehr als gelungen. Im Interface ist einzusehen, welche Lüfter gerade läuft, wie schnell er dreht, wie hoch die Temperatur am jeweiligen Sensor ist,  sogar die Spannung wird angezeigt. Zudem können Warntemperaturen sowie Profile eingestellt werden. Letztere ermöglichen schnelles Umschalten, beispielsweise für Silent-, Normal-, und Hochleistungsbetrieb. Die Lüfter an sich lassen sich über zwei Modi regeln: Auto sowie Manual.

*Zwei Modi zur Steuerung*

  Im Manual-Betrieb kann man die Ventilatoren ganz individuell fest per Schieberegler einstellen. Das kennt man auch von anderen Steuerungen. Der Auto-Modus hingegen setzt auf die mitgelieferten Temperaturfühler. Diese können mit einer gewünschten Temperatur belegt werden. Der Lüfter auf dem jeweiligen Kanal wird nun automatisch geregelt bis der gewünschte Wert erreicht ist. Stellt man Kanal 1 beispielsweise auf 26°C ein, wird dieser Kanal so lange mit einer höheren Drehzahl angesteuert, bis die Temperatur sinkt. Danach wird die Geschwindigkeit automatisch reduziert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Das Interface ist wirklich gut gelungen und ist sehr übersichtlich. Überhaupt wirkt das ganze Konzept des Geräts sehr durchdacht. Dies zeigt sich insbesondere dann, wenn man mit dem iPhone oder seinem Android-Gerät auf die Lüftersteuerung zugreift. BitFenix hat sich hier wirklich nicht lumpen lassen und passend für den mobilen Weggefährten eine speziell auf Smartphones zugeschnittene Website erstellt.

  Bei allen meinen Tests funktionierten die Einstellungen der Software. Die Befehle werden mit leichter, kaum relevanter Verzögerung weitergegeben und stets akkurat umgesetzt.  Auch die von der Software ausgegebenen Werte waren stets verlässlich und korrekt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im „Offline“-Betrieb verfügt die Recon über dieselben Funktionen wie im Fernzugriff. Jedoch hatte ich anfangs zugegeben ein wenig Schwierigkeiten mit der Bedienung. Gut, das mag daran liegen dass meine bisherigen Lüftersteuerungen  noch recht „analog“ mit Knöpfen ausgestattet waren. Doch hat man sich einmal zurechtgefunden, so erscheint das Bedienkonzept schlüssig und alle Einstellungen sind dank des guten Touchscreens leicht zu treffen.
*
Steuerung per Fingerzeig*

  Apropos Touchscreen – dieser ist genau richtig proportioniert und gefällt auch in der Farbgebung. Die weiße Schrift auf blau beleuchteten Hintergrund macht sich richtig gut. Der einzige Nachteil an dem Display ist die meiner Ansicht nach zu starke Blickwinkelabhängigkeit. Wenn man am Schreibtisch sitzt und der Rechner am Boden steht erkennt man so gut wie gar nichts. Das nervt ein wenig, jedoch kann man dafür ja sein Handy neben sich liegen lassen, das per Browser die Recon verwaltet. Das ist ganz nebenbei sogar noch angenehmer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Die Bedienung über den Touchscreen gestaltet sich ansonsten recht einfach und die Erreichbarkeit er Funktionen ist schnell erklärt. Zuerst ist der gewünschte Modus oben links auszuwählen, die Wunsch- bzw. Warntemperatur lässt sich dann über einen „touch“ auf die Temperaturanzeige einstellen. Um die gewünschte Drehzahl einzustellen, wählt man zuerst einen Kanal aus und berührt dann das Lüfterrad rechts im Display. Anschließend kann mit +/- die Drehzahl genauer geregelt werden.

  An dieser Stelle hätte ich mir noch ein Feature dazu gewünscht. Als ich alle Lüfter ans Minimum drehen wollte und die eingestellte Drehzahl zu langsam war (in meinem Fall 400 U/min) schaltet die Recon erst die gewünschte Temperatur ein und gibt dann, wenn der Lüfter steht, wieder Vollgas. Eventuell könnte man hier beim nächsten Produkt so etwas wie eine Initialisierung für jeden Kanal bzw. jedes neue angeschlossene Gerät umsetzen, bei der die minimale sowie die maximale Drehzahl ermittelt wird. Das wäre dann noch das sprichwörtliche Tüpfelchen auf dem i.

  Falls das Display nachts stören sollte (es ist recht hell) kann es über den On/Off Schalter auch deaktiviert werden; die Lüfter drehen dann natürlich weiterhin. Zudem kann man das Piepen des Alarms, welcher von den Temperatursensoren als auch von einem angehaltenem Lüfter ausgelöst werden kann, deaktivieren.


*Der Dauerbetrieb*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe mir bewusst lange mit meinem Review Zeit gelassen, um auch Schwächen der Recon durch eventuelle Überlast zu simulieren. Ich habe zu Testzwecken bewusst 10 Lüfter (zwei Lüfter pro Kanal per Y-Kabel) mehrere Tage durchlaufen lassen um zu überprüfen, wie die Elektronik mit Überlast klarkommt. Doch kein Problem – sie fiepte nicht, wurde nicht sonderlich warm und leistete sich auch sonst keine Schwäche.


*Die Lüfter*

Ich möchte mich gegen Ende meines Reviews nochmal den „weißen Riesen“ widmen. Diese erwiesen sich beide als sehr leise. Trotz der annähernd gleichen Größe produziert die 230mm-Variante deutlich mehr Airflow als der 200mm-Proband. Doch das liegt nicht nur an den 3cm mehr Durchmesser oder den 200 Umdrehungen die das 230mm-Modell schneller dreht; sondern vor allem an den viel Lüfterblättern, welche um einiges voluminöser entworfen wurden als die des kleinen Bruders. Dadurch kann „der Große“ von Haus auf einiges mehr schaufeln. Doch trotz der höheren Drehzahlen ist der 230er Spectre nicht sehr laut und muss wegen des hohen Airflows gar nicht erst an die „900-Umdrehungen-Grenze“ gebracht werden; 500 Umdrehungen haben sich bei mir als optimal herausgestellt.

Die beiden Ventilatoren habe ich mit mehreren nahmhaften Konkurrenten verglichen. BitFenix schafft es wirklich, ein (für mich) optimales Verhältnis zwischen Lautstärke und Airflow in einem Produkt zu vereinen. Bei meinen Coolermaster- oder Arctic-Lüftern habe ich immer das Problem dass sich die Lautstärke zwar reduzieren lässt, jedoch dann jegliche Kühlwirkung den Bach hinunter geht. Mein bisheriger Favorit war Scythe - doch selbst meinen heiß geliebten S-Flex ist er meiner Meinung nach noch einem Tacken voraus. Kurz gesagt: Mit das Beste, was ich je in Händen halten durfte.


*Fazit*

BitFenix hat sowohl mit der Recon als auch mit den Lüftern der Spectre-Serie tolle Produkte geschaffen, welche eine tolle Verarbeitung besitzen und auch nicht zu stark auf den Geldbeutel schlagen. Speziell die Lüftersteuerung ist mit das Beste, was mir in all den Jahren untergekommen ist. Man sieht an allen drei getesteten Produkten, das hinter jedem Artikel von BitFenix ein Konzept steckt, welches konsequent und mit einem wahnsinnigen Ideenreichtum umgesetzt wird. Die Verarbeitung ist wirklich super, schon auf den ersten Blick erkennt man die Qualität. Dennoch finde ich es schade, dass es die Steuerung bisher nur in schwarz gibt. Eventuell könnte man noch einen weißen Rahmen als Ersatzteil anbieten, damit das Produkt auch farblich beispielsweise zum neuen Prodigy-Gehäuse passt. Letztendlich kann ich alle drei getesteten Artikel wärmstens weiterempfehlen, ich möchte den neuen Komfort jedenfalls nicht mehr missen.



  Zu guter Letzt noch einmal die Fakten zur Recon im Überblick:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Und abschließend noch die Testergebnisse zu den Lüftern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
​


----------



## gluecksbaeR (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*

gefällt mir  Aber ich denke nicht das sich der umstieg für mir lohnt


----------



## silent_freak (7. Oktober 2012)

Danke! Was meinst du mit Umstieg? Nur die Steuerung oder das komplette Package?


----------



## DerpMonstah (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*

Schönes Review! Aber zum Schluss die zwei Bilder sind dieselben
Habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir der Recon zu kaufen und jetzt steht meine Entscheidung fest


----------



## MoeJoe1992 (8. Oktober 2012)

Sers schöner review. Habe mir die recon hiletzt geordert. Kam leider defekt an. Aber jetzt habe ich Probleme mit der Steuerung über das Programm, es öffnet sich ja ein Browser und dort steht dann Seite nicht erreichbar (Fehler). Aber sonst in allem ein schönes Stück ist zu empfehlen


----------



## silent_freak (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*

Ou danke @DerpMonstah..... habs ausgebessert 

Schade dass du, MoeJoe1992 gleich so eine Erfahrung mit der Recon machen musst....bin mir aber sicher dass auch du zufrieden sein wirst sobald du dann eine Funktionierende Steuerung vor dir hast. Das "Einarbeiten" ist mir auch anfangs ein wenig schwer gefallen, besonders da ich bisher nur normale Regler benutzt habe oder eben gleich die Lüfter mit 7 Volt angesteuert hab. Wenn du Hilfe brauchst kannst dich gerne melden; der Test soll ja nicht umsonst sein


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*

Finde auch ein schönes Review von Dir 
Interessante Lüftersteuerung und Lüfter


----------



## Sebastian19 (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*

Ich hätte mal eine frage zu der steuerung .. Ich habe diese auch und den treiber habe ich installiert . Jetzt geht der ja in einen browser und schreibt : http://localhost:9980/  das kann er bei mir nicht anzeigen und deswegen kommt es immer zu einer fehlermeldung ?! kann mir jem. erklären wie ich das weg bekomme ?  
Wäre sehr nett  

LG Sebastian


----------



## silent_freak (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*

Hi Sebastian! 

Hast du den USB-Adapter auch richtig angeschlossen? Bzw. siehst du deine Lüftersteuerung, wenn du in den Gerätemanager gehst?
Des Weiteren würde ich mal überprüfen, ob dir nicht deine Windows-Firewall bzw. dein Virenprogramm einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, deaktivier mal probehalber Beides.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Eftilon (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*

Ich habe die Recon da, allerdings klappt das mit der steuerung nicht so klasse. Die drehzahlen fallen tief runter und dann dreht er wieder voll auf, immer und immer wieder das hat mich wahnsinnig gemacht. Ich habe mehrere Lüfter probiert, immer der gleiche effect.

Seltsam,

eftilon


----------



## silent_freak (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*

Das konnte ich auch beobachten, die Recon probiert eben ob sie soweit runterkommt, falls der Lüfter das nicht mitmacht, dreht sie wieder hoch. Wenn du 100 U/min weiter raufgehst, funktionierts meistens auch schon. Trotzdem wäre noch eine Kalibrierungsfunktion nett, in der die Recon "lernen" könnte, welchen Drehzahlbereich welcher Lüfter am entsprechenden Kanal mitmacht.  Wäre evtl. eine Idee für das Nachfolgermodell *ANREG* ;D


----------



## butzler (13. November 2012)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*

Klasse Review, tolle Bilder. Respekt.
Ich denke mal, dass das meine nächste Lüftersteuerung werden wird.
Eine Frage hätte ich aber:

Reicht es einen Temperaturfühler zu verlegen und kann ich dann alle 5 Lüfter nach dieser Temp. regeln, oder muss ich jedem Lüfter einen eigenen Fühler zuordnen ? Oder vllt. etwas besser formuliert - kann ich den Lüftern die Temps frei zuordnen ?

Dank.

mad


----------



## silent_freak (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*

Hi butzler, für jeden Kanal gibt es je EINEN Sensor mit mehr als ausreichendem Kabel; somit kannst du für jeden Lüfter eine Temperatur auslesen. Eine freie Zuordnung ist nicht möglich und auch nicht nötig, mehr als eine Temperatur wär ein bisschen zu viel des Guten......und außerdem....für alle weiteren Temps gibts ja AIDA


----------



## Dannny (30. Januar 2013)

Wer auf die onlinefuntkion verzichten kan  lädt sich die freie software phoebetria runter. Ein sehr nettes programm für fie recon die nur die onlinefunktion noch nicht unterstüzt. Man kann sich eigene lüfterkurven wie beim afterburner einstellen und man kann jeden temperatursensor einem kanal zuordnen und auch fie alarmtemps selber einstellen.
Ich hab die recon seit 2 monaten mit phoebtria am laufen und bin mehr als zufrieden ')


----------



## Andy188 (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

Habe mir gestern auch eine Recon bestellt. Habt ihr Tipps wo ich dir Temperatur-Fühler am besten anbringe? Z.B. wo genau an der CPU oder der Grafikkarte, damit die Messergebnisse optimal sind


----------



## Adi1 (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*



Dannny schrieb:


> Wer auf die onlinefuntkion verzichten kan lädt sich die freie software phoebetria runter. Ein sehr nettes programm für fie recon die nur die onlinefunktion noch nicht unterstüzt. Man kann sich eigene lüfterkurven wie beim afterburner einstellen und man kann jeden temperatursensor einem kanal zuordnen und auch fie alarmtemps selber einstellen.
> Ich hab die recon seit 2 monaten mit phoebtria am laufen und bin mehr als zufrieden ')



Hm, bei mir läuft Phoebetria überhaupt nicht rund.
Wie hast Du denn die Steuerung konfiguriert ?


----------



## Softy (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*

Also ich habe das so gemacht:

1. Hier die Software runtergeladen und installiert: BitFenix.com » Products » Accessories » Recon

2. Hier die Phoebetria Software runtergeladen und installiert: Phoebetria | Free System Administration software downloads at SourceForge.net

3. Dann unter den Optionen "Minimize to Tray" und "Start Minimized" ausgewählt

4. Eine Verknüpfung der Phoebetria-Datei in den Autostart Ordner gelegt (natürlich nur, wenn Du willst, dass das Programm automatisch startet).


----------



## hotfirefox (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*

Eine wichtige Angabe zur Steuerung fehlt und zwar wieviel Watt oder Ampere man pro Kanal nutzen kann..


----------



## Softy (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*

Sind 10 Watt pro Kanal.


----------



## Adi1 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*

Problem wurde gelöst, sowohl Bitfenix, als auch die Phoebetria-Software läuft jetzt.
Bei mir klappt die Datenübertragung zwischen Mainboard und Lüftersteuerung, nur mit der kurzen USB2.0-Leitung.


----------



## Softy (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*

Super, dass es jetzt funktioniert  Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Stetramp (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*

Hallo,
Ich habe mich extra angemeldet um euch über eine mir wichtige Fähigkeit der Lüftersteuerung zu fragen:

Ist die Steuerung eigentlich stand alone fähig? D.h. muss die Software auf dem Rechner laufen, damit die Steuerung richtig funktioniert?

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, läuft der eigentliche Webserver auf dem PC und die Software gibt die Steuersignale dann an die Steuerung über USB weiter.

Grüße aus Berlin, Stefan


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*

Die Steuerung funktioniert schon ohne Software, dann musst Du sie halt über den Touchscreen bedienen.

Ich nutze diese kleine Tool, damit kann man die Recon bequem vom Desktop aus steuern: Phoebetria | Free System Administration software downloads at SourceForge.net Funktioniert prima


----------



## DerpMonstah (10. September 2013)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*

Hab heute meine Bitfenix Recon bekommen und soweit nur Probleme damit.

Wollte damit meine 9 Radiatorlüfter steuern, aber scheinbar mag sie mehrere Lüfter pro Kanal nicht. 3 Noiseblocker PK-2 pro Kanal sollten kein problem sein... oder auch nicht.


----------



## loltheripper (10. September 2013)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*



DerpMonstah schrieb:


> Hab heute meine Bitfenix Recon bekommen und soweit nur Probleme damit.
> 
> Wollte damit meine 9 Radiatorlüfter steuern, aber scheinbar mag sie mehrere Lüfter pro Kanal nicht. 3 Noiseblocker PK-2 pro Kanal sollten kein problem sein... oder auch nicht.


 Hatte genau das selbe vor, was funktioniert den nicht?


----------



## DerpMonstah (10. September 2013)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*

Die Steuerung haut nicht ganz hin. Habe wie schon gesagt 3 PK-2 auf drei Kanäle verteilt. Dabei geht die Drehzahl immer rauf und runter, obwohl 800 in der Software eingestellt ist.

Das von Softy erwähnte Tool bringt die gleichen Ergebnisse.

Edit: Konnte das Problem lösen indem ich bei zwei Lüftern den Pin für das Tachosignal entfernte. Also bleibt nur einer pro Kanal der die Drehzahl an die Recon weitergibt.


----------



## sav (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*

Verstehe ich es richtig, das man bei der Bitfenix Recon Software die RPM und Volt Einstellungen auslesen kann?


----------



## Softy (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*

Scheint zu funktionieren: 



> So können 3 verschiedene Programme indivduell angepasst, zwischen automatischem und manuellem Modus gewechselt und die aktuelle Temparatur (Celsius oder Fahrenheit) sowie Drehzahl und Spannung angezeigt werden.



Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Alle Fan-Controller » BitFenix Recon 5,25 Zoll Lüftersteuerung - schwarz


----------



## sav (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*

Man liest leider Widersprüchliches, daher meine Frage.


----------



## Softy (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*

Ich schaue heute abend mal nach


----------



## sav (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich schaue heute abend mal nach


 
Könntest du mir bitte auch erläutern wie das mit der Smartphone-Steuerung funktioniert?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*

Praktisch mit Anpassung der Temps zur Drehzahl.


----------



## ratep94 (12. April 2015)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*

Gibts eigentlich sie Möglichkeit eine Lüfter kurve zu definieren? Ich würde gerne so anstellen dass die Lüfter erst ab einer bestimmten temperatur starten. Möchte mir den Phobya Nova1080 kaufen und im Desktop betrieb könnte ich den ja passiv laufen lassen und wenn ich dann spiele und die temperatur ansteigt sollen sich die Lüfter erst zu schlaten. Ist sowas möglich bei der Recon?


----------



## Adi1 (13. April 2015)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*



ratep94 schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich sie Möglichkeit eine Lüfter kurve zu definieren? Ich würde gerne so anstellen dass die Lüfter erst ab einer bestimmten temperatur starten. Möchte mir den Phobya Nova1080 kaufen und im Desktop betrieb könnte ich den ja passiv laufen lassen und wenn ich dann spiele und die temperatur ansteigt sollen sich die Lüfter erst zu schlaten. Ist sowas möglich bei der Recon?



Freilich geht das, Du musst nur die Temperatursensoren sinnvoll positionieren.


----------



## Ph1p0 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Test der BitFenix Recon und zwei Spectre-Lüftern*

Hi,

danke für die review  
Eine Frage habe ich aber noch vor dem Kauf. Können die Lüfter im Automatikbetrieb auch vollständig ausgeschaltet werden? Wenn es im gehäuse dann wärmer wird schalten sie sich wieder dazu?


----------

